# Labor Epidural Billing



## missyah20 (Jun 2, 2008)

How is everyone billing their anesthesia charge for their labor epidurals?

Just curious!


----------



## kellyddennis (Jun 4, 2008)

*Labor Epidural*

Missy:

Our office billed base + time, subject to a reasonable cap.  If a C-Section was necessary, we added a set amount to the cap.


----------



## melsalinas (Jun 5, 2008)

Missy, that would all depend on who you are billing. It will also depend on how your contract with the payor is written. There are to many scenarios to this, so I would need for you to be a little more specific if you can.

Thanks,
Mel


----------

